# Codes



## rivers (Jun 28, 2004)

So, in an attempt to add an iPod to my stereo via the enfig adapter and blitzsafe module, I'm having trouble finding a compatible radio. I have one that I believe will function correctly, but I need the radio code to unlock it from safe mode. Here is the problem: I got the radio from a junkyard and didn't think to write down the VIN from the car it came out of. Does anyone know if there is a way for me to obtain the necessary code without having the VIN? I called several dealerships and was told, essentially, that it can't happen and I'm hoping that someone can prove them wrong. Thanks.
Radio ID number is: VWZ5Z7P0671582
-Sean


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Codes (rivers)*

I'm almost posotive that you need the vin. Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Codes ([email protected])*

Mount it in the vehicle you intend to use it in, and drive it to the VW dealership of your choice. Be ready to dismount it for them to read the radio serial number off the side, and they'll use your VW VIN to look it up on a computer system that only the dealership can access. 
It's a 10 minute process, if you have the tools to pull the radio for them so they do not have to have a tech come up and yank your radio. (they like to charge for that tech, because the radio surround breaks quite often in the process, and folks try to blame the dealership for breaking stuff on their cars when all they wanted was the radio code...)
1999 Passat radio in my 1990 Corrado_G60 running Phatnoise through the Aktiv speakers.


----------

